# Win a Fluval Chi from Aquariums West



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

This is a fun contest. Just watch this video and count how many ways this Aquariums West staffer says Chi. Warning: watching the video makes you want a Chi, though.

YouTube - Win A Fluval Chi Aquarium available at Aquariums West 796 Beatty


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I'll give that a try. The chi is a sweet little tank.



Sandy Landau said:


> This is a fun contest. Just watch this video and count how many ways this Aquariums West staffer says Chi. Warning: watching the video makes you want a Chi, though.
> 
> YouTube - Win A Fluval Chi Aquarium available at Aquariums West 796 Beatty


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

There was a thread posted for this under Announcements/News:
Win A fluval Chi! - Page 2 - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

closing thread as we already have it as annoucements, double post


----------

